# Error Message for Tug Reviews



## swift (Nov 15, 2005)

I am getting the following error message when I am trying to access the Kaui review for Embassy Vacation Resort Poipu Point.


System.Data.SqlClient.SqlException: SQL Server does not exist or access denied. at System.Data.SqlClient.ConnectionPool.GetConnection (Boolean& isInTransaction) at System.Data.SqlClient.SqlConnectionPoolManager.Get PooledConnection(SqlConnectionString options, Boolean& isInTransaction) at System.Data.SqlClient.SqlConnection.Open() at TUG.TUGMembers.MemberLogin.Page_Load(Object sender, EventArgs e)


----------



## abbekit (Nov 15, 2005)

*Also can't get into reviews*

I can't get into the reviews either.  I'm getting the message "The RPC server is unavailable"


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 15, 2005)

Looks like whatever was wrong must have been temporary.

Just got into Embassy Poipu review without problem:
Embassy  Poipu Review


----------

